# Aveed ... anyone tried it?



## noteven (Jun 26, 2014)

PRESS RELEASE March 6, 2014, 7:06 a.m. ET
U.S. FDA Approves AVEED(TM) (Testosterone Undecanoate) Injectable Testosterone Replacement Therapy For Men Living With Hypogonadism, Or Low-T

AVEED is available as a single-use vial. Dosage titration is not necessary. Following the first intramuscular injection of 3 mL of AVEED (750 mg), a second 3 mL dose is injected 4 weeks later, and then 3 mL is injected every 10 weeks thereafter. AVEED is prescribed and administered by trained healthcare providers in a doctor's office, clinic, or hospital.


----------



## j2048b (Jun 27, 2014)

Hmmmm sounds great with that first dose, id hate to crash tho!....


----------



## noteven (Jun 27, 2014)

J20 said:


> Hmmmm sounds great with that first dose, id hate to crash tho!....



I am all for less injections, LOL!  This is testosterone undecanoate  ...  That is what I was taking in Thailand in the form of Andrial Testocaps.  I like them a lot, got even more ripped.


----------



## noteven (Jun 27, 2014)

Aveed is the U.S. equivalent to the long-acting testosterone formulation known in other parts of the world as Nebido, and it was recently approved by the FDA. Aveed is being touted as having “major advantages” over T. cypionate and T.enanthate, including fewer injections (about every 2 to 3 months), less fluctuation in testosterone levels, and possibly less risk of erythrocytosis.


----------



## AndroSport (Jun 27, 2014)

Here is another thread:

http://www.ugbodybuilding.com/threads/3343-Test-Undecanoate-Info?highlight=undecanoate


----------



## noteven (Jun 28, 2014)

AndroSport said:


> Here is another thread:
> 
> http://www.ugbodybuilding.com/threads/3343-Test-Undecanoate-Info?highlight=undecanoate



Like I said b4, I took TU in the form of Andriol Testocaps (pills) and had great results with them.  I am telling my TRT Doc. to put me on Aveed as soon as it is available !


----------



## RustyShackelford (Jun 28, 2014)

I'm gonna ask my doc about this on my next visit for labs.


----------



## j2048b (Jun 28, 2014)

I dont know about some of u, but an initial shot of 750mlgs? All at once, i think my damn heart would stop! And not to mention the rest pf my other hormones trying to play catch up, and trying to keep my estrogen at bay.... Yeah ill stick to test c, 2-3 times per week,


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 29, 2014)

J20 said:


> I dont know about some of u, but an initial shot of 750mlgs? All at once, i think my damn heart would stop! And not to mention the rest pf my other hormones trying to play catch up, and trying to keep my estrogen at bay.... Yeah ill stick to test c, 2-3 times per week,



Not really. It's a lot of ester weight.


----------



## Jayjay82 (Jun 29, 2014)

I have taken it in oral form andriol from Mexico was not that impressed but just went on a flight and was looking at magazines and muscular development had a whole thing on test undecanoate.


----------



## noteven (Jun 29, 2014)

RustyShackelford said:


> I'm gonna ask my doc about this on my next visit for labs.



Great!  Keep us informed !


----------



## noteven (Jun 29, 2014)

Jayjay82 said:


> I have taken it in oral form andriol from Mexico was not that impressed but just went on a flight and was looking at magazines and muscular development had a whole thing on test undecanoate.



I tried the oral form too and worked great for me!


----------



## noteven (Jul 1, 2014)

For those interested in Aveed, its former name in the UK is Nevito.  You can find all kinds of blogs on it under that name.


----------



## noteven (Jul 2, 2014)

noteven said:


> For those interested in Aveed, its former name in the UK is Nevito.  You can find all kinds of blogs on it under that name.



I meant Nebido, my bad!


----------

